# Found it!! a 75 emp proof!! maybe!! lol



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

http://streetdreamsaz.com/web/2728/vehicle/4260118


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you pick it up be sure to stock up on grey poupon. I would hate for you to have to use regular mustard after the apocalypse!!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Is there enough room for a gun rack in the back window?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oddly enough the first thought I had when I saw that car was that the driver really needed a purple felt hat with a long white feather in it.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, 11k for a Rolls? I unno anything about cars, but that seems too cheap...
What gear is I?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

You'll need to cut a hole in the top, add a turret, plus, of course, a cammo paint job but otherwise I think it just might work.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Target... All I can say... Nice car, good price, but there is always a misconception that they are super expensive. Just like buying a 1 yr old vette or caddy...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A guy at work had a '73.... tried to fix it, but parts are $$$$$$$$$$$$$.... so it ended up getting parted out and scrapped.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

LincTex, that was my question. And where would you get parts in the first place. Tht being said, that's a really cool car.

On a related note, I have a friend with more money than brains. Probably 10 years ago we were out and about and he said he wanted to show me the car he was thinking about buying. It was an older Ferrari at a small exotic car dealership in Pittsburgh. It was night and the dealer was closed, but the car was in the back of the showroom and we could see it. I forget the model and its age at the time but the car looked mint. It cost $40K and he was about to sign the papers. I got him talked out of it by asking him what part and tires would cost, and if the local Jiffy-Lube would even touch the thing.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Every one knows a rolls never breaks down. lol They are a high maint car but are a tank


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I parted out a Jaguar XJ6... and made way more money than I ever would have by fixing it up and selling it.


----------

